# Landscape, Seascape or Cityscape?



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Have you ever been asked, if you can read a landscape, seascape or cityscape ? 

Land, sea and city scapes are an open book waiting to be read. They all have something to say. 

Seascapes are my true passion, and they have alot to speak about ... I love the beat of a multi cultural city with theatre, film, art, & upscale fine dining and those tiny hole in the wall venues featuring multi ethnic cuisines too ... The mountains and hill country have their beauty too especially in the autumn. 

What are your´s ? 

This is a fine moment, to wish all of you a wonderful August and summer.

Kind regards.
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

*Mediterranean Photos*

Two unique places, to share ...


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would have to say I'm a wide-open space person. I love to see the crops growing, being harvested, covered with snow in the winter, and then coming back to life in the spring. Farmscapes speak of the cycle of life to me. Sadly, farms are being taken over by urbanization in my area.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2012)

Spending time floating, with my face in the clear blue waters of the Caribbean Sea, watching the gorgeous fish and coral.

Though nothing can beat a Midwest sunset over an open field.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

CWS,

Thank you for your feedback & contribution. 

Unfortunately, this has been taking place in The Mediterranean too. Uncountable young people do not want to farm their Grand-parents or parents land. 

They want cushy office executive jobs with decent salaries, and many have left the country; especially in Spain ... The population is down to 41.000.000mn. It was almost 45 million two years ago. 

The exporting wineries have a better stability picture, as many winemakers & oenologists own wine terriors in Chile, Argentina, Uruguay, California, Washington State and Oregon. For example: Miguel Torres. 

Yes, it is an unpleasant reality.

Have a lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Dawgluver,

I too am a lover of the turquoise blue waters of the Caribbean and its islands, the Adriatic & Aegean, Rivera de Maya, and Ixtapa ... 

I had been to Chicago, Minneapolis, Saint Paul, Traverse and some of the islands off Michigan ... However, the sunsets and sunrises here in Italia and España are also gorgeous ... A wonder of the world, so to speak. 

Thanks for your feedback and contributions.

Have a lovely summer. 
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Spending time floating, with my face in the clear blue waters of the Caribbean Sea, watching the gorgeous fish and coral.
> 
> Though nothing can beat a Midwest sunset over an open field.


+1


----------



## Hoot (Aug 5, 2012)

Never was much of a city person. I prefer river, swamp, ocean, or mountains, when I can get there.

Merchants Mill Pond


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Hoot,

Thanks for your lovely foto and contribution.

Always a gentleman and always have interesting aspects of a topic to demonstrate.

Kindest regards.
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Never was much of a city person. I prefer river, swamp, ocean, or mountains, when I can get there.
> 
> Merchants Mill Pond


+1 I hear you. Ironically, I live in a city, but am in what is called the "rural" part. I wasn't in the city until the province forced us to amalgamate with the city.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

*Lighthouse*

Galicia, in northwestern Iberian Peninsula ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

*Flora*

Nature speaks subtlely ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

*Northern Africa*

Enroute in ancient Morocco ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

Dawgluver,

Thanks so much for your 2 lovely fotos. Very beautiful ... 

Kindest regards,
Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you, Margi!  I'm enjoying your lovely pics as as well!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2012)

*Ms*

I love them all. Landscapes, cityscapes, seascapes and foodscapes 

1) The Grand Canyon
2) The Vietnam Memorial Wall in Washington, DC
3) The Atlantic-side beach in Barbados
4) Grilled pork with Papas a la Huancaina (Peruvian potatoes with a spicy, creamy sauce)


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Galicia, in northwestern Iberian Peninsula ...


That photo came as the wallpaper on my laptop.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 5, 2012)

I often feel like being holed up in a small mountain cabin away from civilization somewhere in the middle of Montana, for instance.   I would require internet access, however.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I often feel like being holed up in a small mountain cabin away from civilization somewhere in the middle of Montana, for instance.   I would require internet access, however.


I get Internet access when I'm at Lake of the Woods (Birch Beach--middle of nowhere, northern MN) using my Mi-Fi. Mind you, not every day, but if I were to live there, I would be able to get more reliable Internet. Not about to happen, but...


----------



## Katie H (Aug 5, 2012)

Even though I spent more than half my life as a city dweller in Washington, DC, my roots and heart are in the country.  I love the denseness of all the trees and other vegetation, along with the assorted wildlife that call that area home.

One of my most treasured parts of our way of life is the peacefulness and solitude that blankets us when night falls.  And the night sky...ahhhh, what a thing of beauty!  Especially when the moon is full.  I dearly love the soft blue light the moon washes everything in when it is full.

When I lived in the city, night was never dark.  There was always the "glow" of the city lights.  As for peace and solitude, that was broken on a regular basis by the Medivac helicopter flying over doing its job.

I much prefer "visiting" the city and, then, "living in the woods with the bears."  No bears here, though, just coyotes and a few wildcats.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Katie H said:


> Even though I spent more than half my life as a city dweller in Washington, DC, my roots and heart are in the country.  I love the denseness of all the trees and other vegetation, along with the assorted wildlife that call that area home.
> 
> One of my most treasured parts of our way of life is the peacefulness and solitude that blankets us when night falls.  And the night sky...ahhhh, what a thing of beauty!  Especially when the moon is full.  I dearly love the soft blue light the moon washes everything in when it is full.
> 
> ...


Now you've got me singing the theme song to Green Acres! 

Green acres is the place for me.
Farm livin' is the life for me.
Land spreadin' out so far and wide
Keep Manhattan, just give me that countryside.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2012)

More my speed:


----------



## kadesma (Aug 5, 2012)

We each have OUR favorite place to be. I grew up in the city, loved it, wanted to go to an even bigger city. Then I got moved to a small city and into the country just me my dh, and 2 kids. I hated it but soon found myself sitting outback watching my horse, the phesants, birds of all kinds and my sweet precious babies the hummers, At night you would see a fox, at times a deer,cayotes, and the still of night was so loud you became in love with it. Smells,the quiet, the peacefulnesss  was something you looked forward to each morning and waited for it so come on it's quiet feet tiptoeing into your day and bringing you that soft hug you need each day. Big city not for me, the quiet of my farm small as it is. I love life here. It's my way of life and I love it.
kades


----------



## Katie H (Aug 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Now you've got me singing the theme song to Green Acres!
> 
> Green acres is the place for me.
> Farm livin' is the life for me.
> ...




BINGO!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

Both parts of my heart:


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

kadesma said:


> We each have OUR favorite place to be. I grew up in the city, loved it, wanted to go to an even bigger city. Then I got moved to a small city and into the country just me my dh, and 2 kids. I hated it but soon found myself sitting outback watching my horse, the phesants, birds of all kinds and my sweet precious babies the hummers, At night you would see a fox, at times a deer,cayotes, and the still of night was so loud you became in love with it. Smells,the quiet, the peacefulnesss  was something you looked forward to each morning and waited for it so come on it's quiet feet tiptoeing into your day and bringing you that soft hug you need each day. Big city not for me, the quiet of my farm small as it is. I love life here. It's my way of life and I love it.
> kades


+1

I love the quiet. I love to hear the crickets at night. I love watching the fireflies. I love having chickens. I love having a huge garden. I love life in the country (not so much after a snowstorm and the driveway has to be shoveled/plowed--but that isn't every day--even in the winter). Life is a different pace in the country. BUT there is a huge part of my heart that also loves Lake of the Woods. Sadly, that is a place I go, not a place I can live. It wouldn't be practical. I have to "gear up" to go in the City. I just am so not a city person.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

Roadfix, a spot for you...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Both parts of my heart:



PF, is that you on the beach?  Love it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Roadfix, a spot for you...



This reminds me of parts of Lake of the Woods.  Beautiful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> PF, is that you on the beach?  Love it!



Yes, Shrek thought he was going to have to drag me back...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> This reminds me of parts of Lake of the Woods.  Beautiful.




That's in Glacier Nat'l Park...I'm not getting more specific than that.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> That's in Glacier Nat'l Park...I'm not getting more specific than that.



I traveled through Glacier on a train when I graduated from high school.  Scenery was breathtaking.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's in Glacier Nat'l Park...I'm not getting more specific than that.


Do they have the internet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

roadfix said:


> Do they have the internet?



In spots...not in the back country.  It is possible to live around the outside of the park.  To live inside the park, you would have to go way off the grid.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 5, 2012)

*Ms*



GotGarlic said:


> I love them all. Landscapes, cityscapes, seascapes and foodscapes
> 
> 1) The Grand Canyon
> 2) The Vietnam Memorial Wall in Washington, DC
> ...



All pix (c) GotGarlic


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2012)

One thing(among many) I like about the NOVA/DC Region, is while the city can be fun, it is GREAT to get about 40min west, and get out to the start of the Blue Ridge Mountains. We frequent skyline drive, and I just enjoy the Rolling hills, and wide open spaces. Also, while it's a short seasons, the VA wines aren't too bad, and there are a multitude of vineyards.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

Shrek at Glacier


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> One thing(among many) I like about the NOVA/DC Region, is while the city can be fun, it is GREAT to get about 40min west, and get out to the start of the Blue Ridge Mountains. We frequent skyline drive, and I just enjoy the Rolling hills, and wide open spaces. Also, while it's a short seasons, the VA wines aren't too bad, and there are a multitude of vineyards.



Beautiful countryside Tatt!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2012)

There was a sad, and depressing part in the Ken Burns National Park series about Glacier Natl. Park, saying that there will be NO more glacier in roughly 20-30 year, and all will be gone. The early pics, tin types I believe, compared to even pics in the 60/70 was a huge difference, but the pics f the glacier from the 80'3-today, were stunning. SO much loss, it was sad.

That's a beautiful part of the country that I haven't spent much time in, but would like to at some point.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Beautiful countryside Tatt!



Thanks a bunch!

I was skeptical at first, I am a beach bum/island boy by Birth, and at heart, but i have really come to enjoy the natural beauty of the Appalachians, and it's foothills. One days when I was up to it, it was grab camera gear, hop in car, pick a direction and just go. A LOT to see around here!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> There was a sad, and depressing part in the Ken Burns National Park series about Glacier Natl. Park, saying that there will be NO more glacier in roughly 20-30 year, and all will be gone. The early pics, tin types I believe, compared to even pics in the 60/70 was a huge difference, but the pics f the glacier from the 80'3-today, were stunning. SO much loss, it was sad.
> 
> That's a beautiful part of the country that I haven't spent much time in, but would like to at some point.



This is the first summer here that there is no snow showing in the back country mountains.  Very scary for us, knowing there's no snow.  The Going to the Sun road (in Glacier) was closed for over a week because of rain and landslides...not avalanches.

Shrek and I would be happy to show you the best places in Glacier.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 5, 2012)

I much prefer hiking in wooded areas. It gets so quiet, then if you listen, it gets quite active with all kinds of animal and bird sounds and sights. The best woods though, for me, are located as close as possible to a lake, then you can have the best of two worlds. 

We both like to winter vacation on the ocean either in Florida or Mexico. It breaks up our ( usually cold) winters.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Never was much of a city person. I prefer river, swamp, ocean, or mountains, when I can get there.
> 
> Merchants Mill Pond


That's gorgeous, but aren't there a bunch of 'skeeters?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

Here are two photos from near where I lived in the country, in La Macaza, Quebec.




Album-2001-05-20-019 by Taxlady, on Flickr




Album-2001-05-20-011 by Taxlady, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Here are two photos from near where I lived in the country, in La Macaza, Quebec.
> 
> on Flickr



That's me, if you are wondering who just added you as a contact on flickr!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> That's me, if you are wondering who just added you as a contact on flickr!


Good thing you mentioned it or I wouldn't have noticed. I added you back.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2012)

Seascapes for me.   We go to Aruba every year the ocean and surrounding are beautiful and relaxing.  We love to travel the New England seacoast and visit the seacoast towns that started life as fishing villages and now have grown.  

The sunset and the fofoti tree are in Aruba.  The others in Gloucester and Rockport.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 6, 2012)

Love'em, Andy!

When I was a LOT younger, I use to go up to Rhode Island to stay with my uncle, in Little Compton, Rhode Island. There is a certain charm to New England coastal towns that set the Atlantic apart from the more tourist laden BS Towns the range from Atlantic City, all the way down to the Keys. I LOVE New England!


----------



## Claire (Aug 6, 2012)

Because of our backgrounds, my husband and I whizzed by much of the USA in our lives.  When he retired, we bought a trailer, and he said, now I'm going to stop any time we see something.  And we did.  Spent three years looking at all the places that you see that are in the U.S.  We settled down again, but had a great time.  I personally, would be a city person if I had the chance.  I married a guy who wants to live in the country, and we settled on a small midwestern town and love it here.  Yes, it was one of the many places we stopped when we were in the trailer.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 6, 2012)

*Thanks for all your Contributions & Feedback*

Tatt:  Thank you for your stunning photo of the turquoise aqua sea ... For me, this is heaven on earth ... There is nothing better, My viewpoint ! 

The Foodscape Photo: brilliant idea, and thanks for posting and the innovativeness ... 

Princess Fiona: lovely photos and thank you for posting ... 

Dawgluver:  thank you for your feedback and the nice photos to accompany ... 

To Everybody Else:  I truly appreciate all your contributions ... 

HERE ARE TWO MORE PHOTOS, OF TWO PLACES I LOVE AND WE KEEP RETURNING TO IN THE MEDITERRANEAN ... ENJOY ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 6, 2012)

Andy,

Thanks so much for posting the stunner photos of New England ... I have always loved the sea, and spent a couple of summers in The Provincetown area, long before it had become filled with tourists, Martha´s Vineyard, Nantucket, Block Island, R.I. and numerous fishing villages along the way. 

Appreciate your contribution sincerely,
Have a lovely summer,
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 6, 2012)

Andy,

One of your beautfiul photos resembles The Mediterranean tremendously ... The last one posted with all the small fishing vessels and tiny boats ... Very Mediterranean ...

Thanks for posting ...
Have lovely summer, 
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 6, 2012)

*Tax Lady:  Quebec Fotos*

Thanks for your contribution ... Had travelled there as a child, many many aeons ago ... I remember the Light House Route ... Lovely ... 

Kind regards.
Margaux.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 6, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> HERE ARE TWO MORE PHOTOS, OF TWO PLACES I LOVE AND WE KEEP RETURNING TO IN THE MEDITERRANEAN ... ENJOY ...



What lovely scenery


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 6, 2012)

Andy,

Aruba is a beautiful island as well as the other Dutch island, Curaçao or is it Curaco ? It has been so many years since we have actually been there ... Time flies ... 

We spent 3 years in Punta de Este, Uruguay and lived in Mexico and Brazil as well ... During that time, we travelled frequently to the various Caribbean Islands & Panama, Costa Rica, and Mexico. 

I only have Slides ( there were no digital cameras then ) and need to have a DVD / CD done ... 

Have lovely summer,
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 6, 2012)

Kylie,

The Mediterranean like all other seascapes, has its beauty and its negatives. However, we love it here in Italia and we like northern Spain too as well as The Aegean, Adriatic and Mediterranean ... 

Though, we also loved Uruguay, as we  lived there 3 years ... We adored Punta de Este ... Montevideo is a seafront city on the Atlantic and quite multi cultural. Many Italians, Spaniards, Germans and North American Expats live there --- 

Only have slides though --- have to enquire about making a DVD so I can post some of the photos I have from South America and Mexico. 

When I get back to Madrid, I shall have the Vet take care of that ...

We were also in Sydney when my older daughter Naia, was doing her PHD in Wellington, New Zealand -- she met us in Sydney ... Love Love Love ... Fab dining scene ! as you know I am sure ! 

Best regards. 
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, since Dawglover hasn't posted LOW photos, I will. I took this about 5 miles out (we were on our way to one of our favorite fishing holes). This is off the shore at my third place Birch Beach, Lake of the Woods. LOW is technically a reservoir, but to me, it has always been The Lake. Hoping to head that way in about 10 days...home is where the heart is, and part of my heart, is always at LOW.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2012)

Margi, the last photo was taken in Rockport MA.  

We enjoy Aruba and return there every year. It's a relaxing atmosphere and the beautiful beaches, ocean and sun make it a magical paradise.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That's gorgeous, but aren't there a bunch of 'skeeters?


As a matter of fact, there are more'n a plenty of skeeters....But I reckon they gotta live SOMEwhere.....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 6, 2012)

*Andy: Thanks so much for the location & photos*

Appreciate your attentiveness and kindness in posting the gorgeous photos and providing me with the New England Fishing Village Location in Rockport ... 

Truly looks like Italy and Spain ...

Have a wonderful summer,
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Hoot said:


> As a matter of fact, there are more'n a plenty of skeeters....But I reckon they gotta live SOMEwhere.....




I can pick out skeeter territory really well. Skeeters think I am one of the tastiest mammals around. I have twice been bitten so much that I had a reaction and puffed up.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

*Thanks again for all the contributions & feedback*

Appreciate all the contributions ...

Have a lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## chopper (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the Colorado mountains!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 9, 2012)

Chopper,

Thank you very much for your lovely photos. Appreciate your contributon very much.

Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 9, 2012)

Gorgeous, Chopper.  We had friends, now deceased, who lived partway up the mountains in Colorado.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 9, 2012)

chopper said:


> View attachment 15166
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?  Those little hills???


----------



## kadesma (Aug 9, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Roadfix, a spot for you...


This picture takes my breath away. It is so beautiful.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 9, 2012)

kadesma said:


> This picture takes my breath away. It is so beautiful.
> ma



I get all choked up looking at it when we are there.  It is all so beautiful.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wonderful photos Chopper


----------

